# New BABY!!!!!



## Brenlane Farms (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi,

The first ever miniature donkey foal for Brenlane Farms was born last night at 11:15 pm. Both mom and foal are doing very well.

Enjoy!

Russell

(sorry I just snapped the pictures quick at 2:00 this morning....better ones will come in days to follow!

Meet Brenneman's Lil Jackson


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 5, 2006)

I love his markings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



: Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdomep (Apr 5, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!! He is quite cute



:


----------



## tazz001 (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh...he is absolutely adorable!! and more pics please!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations he is a cutie.



:



:


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 5, 2006)

Lil Jackson is just darling!! Love his markings and color!

"CONGRATULATIONS" on an awesome baby!!!


----------



## Marnie (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh, I want one, I just want a little long ear in my arms!! Some day I will. I just love him, please hug him for me too! Congratulations!! He is just so precious!



:


----------



## Beccy (Apr 7, 2006)

He is absolutely adorable!!!



Congratulations!!!


----------

